# Port Albert



## Tom84 (Feb 21, 2012)

Well plan is to have a bash at some snapper around the oyster beds/midge channel out the front of the old port, probably launch 9 or 10 am from the old port (not the caravan park) and if it doesn't work we'll be going for some whiting, flatties and gummies are always there. Got to get out there before they get hammered by the snapper fest. I'll decide on times closer to Saturday if anyone is interested. 
Also forgot weather dependant of course which looks very nice but it could all change.

Edit: wind has gone from 6 knots to 15 plus knots so no port Albert then unless it somehow changes


----------

